# Wasatch extended success/failer



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

don't say where just was wonder how everyone is doing on the extended what your seeing or not seeing what you have got and not got just stuff like that. Me i've been out acouple of times and seen alot of deer and a few elk but still have not been able to let an arrow fly. i can't wait till sunday.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sunday will defintley even the odds!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

havent been out yet. i was hoping to go out saterday but got to do some work.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been chasing a big 28 inch 3 point, but yet he has eluded me.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> I've been chasing a big 28 inch 3 point, but yet he has eluded me.


Easy to do when you dont have a job....


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Frogger, frogger, frogger, is that jealosy I hear?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

bow hunter said:


> Frogger, frogger, frogger, is that jealosy I hear?


Of course, but now that you work for the competition i guess you will have less time...

Back to the topic... the snow should help a little....

figure out your time and lets go to lunch...


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a 30" 5X5 give me the slip on Monday, I had him at 40 yards but I did not have a clean shot, so I had to pass it up. I am going back out after him again this week.


----------



## bigolmuley (Sep 29, 2007)

got 50 yards from the largest deer I 've ever seen with a tag in my pocket. Full draw he stopped behind some oak and just like that went after his doe. Heading up tomorrow to see if I can find him again. Never seen a buck with a drop tine before, be he had a 12"er and a 6" cheater, HUGE!! After him I snuck within 80 yards of a 28"ish 180 buck, buck he also gave me the slip. Hope I can find them up there again. Had to give it a few day to recover, my legs are killing me.

Anyone else seen a droptine before? That is my first and he is huge.

Jason "The Big Ol' Muley"


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ive killed a drop tine 3 by 2 2 up on the left 2 up on the right one goin down his face 4 inchs neat lookin for a 2 1/2 year old with a bow


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I saw this buck live in person but could only find this one side of his sheds. I have some very poor video footage of him also. He was about 32" wide and as you can see, has two awesome droppers.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been chasing some good bucks up high on the weekends and down low in the morning before work. I've seen a double drop tine buck on the front about 5 years ago, (when it used to snow this time of year). I do have a question though. Has anyone noticed the rut slowing down? I've located a big buck this past monday and patterned him out. Each time I saw him, he was hot on a doe in the herd. Now all I'm seing is the herd of does each morning. Can't seem to locate him or any of the other bucks for that matter.?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I also think it is tailing off. I hope not but it starting to look that way. :?


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I was out for a few hours this morning. The first two deer I saw was a 2 point running down a doe...wouldn't leave her alone. They were practically doing circles around me. The second deer I saw was another 2 point but he was by himself. He seemed to be "on a mission" to get somewhere and was walking fast and not paying much attention to anything. He didn't look like he was spooked, just in a hurry to get to something. The last deer I saw was a decent 4 point and he was also flying solo. I saw him from about 200 yards away and he was heading right toward me. There were a couple of small gullies at 75 yards which were full of buck brush. He went down into the buck brush and simply vanished....I have no idea how it happened. I was watching him and could hear every step he made and then nothing....he just disappeared. I waited for a LONG time because I thought he must have bedded down but when I snuck over to where I last saw him, he was no where to be found. I'm wondering if he somehow got on a nice quiet game trail and made his escape..... Oh well, it was an eventful morning and got that 4 point got my heart pounding pretty good. I'm heading back out tomorrow evening. Good luck to ya'll!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the rut is still going hard if you know what I mean :lol: . I watched three does get some goods from two bucks. I chased one through scrub oak for 2 and a half hours. He was pushing 28 inch I bet and only had 80 plus yard shots that I did not take then I walked right up on him. I guessed him at 20 yards and was at full draw waiting for a good shot at his honey spot. Then I started second guessing myself and let the arrow down range found him and he was 21 yards I drew back and he took one good bounce and was and the go again (after does)  I felt like laying down and dieing for second guessing myself. But I guess that is the way it goes. I have been in the same situation let down and ranged em and it payed off. not this time.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Yet again I was out looking for elk and saw a 26-28 in 4x4 buck. I first spotted him at 40 yrds and he couldnt see me but got a wiff after I watched him for a couple seconds and trotted off. About 15 min later he had circled back and again I saw him at 40 yards and could have easily got a shot off........... if I only had a deer tag!!!! I saw 2 2 points and a 3 point also. The thing that was cool about this is I got up there at like 4 o clock and was only 1/4 mile off the cottonwood canyon road and I finally saw some elk tracks. Everyone pray for snow.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Failure for me....I went up Millcreek canyon and I saw tons. I counted 21 hikers and 14 Mt Bikers they were everywhere. I didn't even see a deer. 

What a joke...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy of mine tagged out Sunday on a really nice four point with a cheater on the right and two eyeguards. Just got pics today.... hopefully he posts them up... if not, I might ask him if I can throw them on here or something. Apparently he's been told to write up a story and they'll put it in EBJ. Should be cool.... Doesn't look super wide but tall and good mass.... sure looks like a good deer.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey RiverRat,

Where are the pics of this deer. It would be cool to see.

Thanks


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

DR_DEATH said:


> Hey RiverRat,
> 
> Where are the pics of this deer. It would be cool to see.
> 
> Thanks


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll try and get ahold of him tonight and see if he'll be ok with me posting a couple of them. I'm not sure and I don't want to post them if he's not cool with it. I know, stupid, but thats how I feel about it. I don't see why he'd care, but if he does, then its not my place to go around that. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok fellas, he's ok with me putting up one pic. Deer was taken in Corner Canyon, shot at 55 yards.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good buck.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Good Buck Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I have a "failer" to add. Stalked a 25"ish 4x4 with average mass and hieght after watching him sparr with another 4x4. I was covered in doe piss and he couldn't figure out what the hell I was. He just stared at me as I knocked an arrow and drew back, never minding the outrageous squeek that my drop away was making. I sized him up and figured the shot to be about 40 yards and almost straight uphill, between the nerves and misjudgement of distance(truth be told it was more nerves than misjudgement :wink: ), I watched my arrow sail beneath his brisket and into the hill side.

The end..........Not quite. 

For some reason he thought he'd move 20 yards to the left and stare at me again, maybe it was the alluring odor that drew him to me and in retrospect, maybe he was conjuring up a plan to give me a re-de-virginizing. :?: In any case, I knocked another arrow and took a little more time, same result, only my arrow hit the rocks behind him and splintered into 30 pieces. I think I need whisky before I take the field, maybe that or a valium. :mrgreen: After he moved off into the next bowl and stuck his tongue out at me, prior to sticking it in a doe's behind, I recounted the event and hit each spot with the rangfinder just to find out I was spot on, on the first shot (Just made a bad, nervy shot) and guesstimated short on the second.

This was monday. Tonight I went in on his brother whom we'd been watching for about 3 weeks but had not been presented an opportunity. He's a beautiful typ. 4, VERY tall, with good deep forks, but only about 22 wide.

Got within 80 or so, but 3 friggin coyotes jumped out 40 feet in front of me in the trees and ended that long sneak.

2 days left and I've already had a ball with my "failers"!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

One day left! I guess tomorrow I will go give it a try. Have not been out yet, wanted to give them a chance.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan, did anyone ever send you any pics of the deer you shot and later found headless?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

No, it kind of went dead, like something was up. It would help ease my mind, I know the shot was fatal. And I know the G-3 G-4 on the left side were chipped or slightly less tall than the right. 26" wide 24 7/8" tall. Basic four w/ eye guards.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

The tallest buck that has ever been taken into Animal Arts taxidermy was 25". No big deal, but JFYI.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

It's all the same cut my tag but have enjoyed just viewing, kind of different, probley won't hike up tonight. Have some good video footage of some nice bucks.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I succesfully hunted the extended this year. Now that the buck hunt is over it all feels like a blur. I sat for a long time this morning and saw no living thing. I had a great time hiking out though. I can't wait for some dude to check his trail cam that I came across. I did some sick poses for him. If he is on the forum he should post them. 

Even better, on my way down the road this morning, two fellas jumped out with their bows in front of me. I looked up to see a nice buck running with a bunch of does. He was only about 50 yards off the main highway, but they were in full pursuit. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume that they were waiting for the buck to get 600 ft off the road before they shot. Well, BMW X5 dude is right behind us going down the road. When he saw the potential demise of this buck, he started blowing on his horn. He single handedly saved that bucks life. God bless that man. This all made my morning very enjoyable. 


On a side note, I don't think the deer cared about the snow too much.

All in all, another fun year. Congrats to all that hooked up this year, especially EPEK and elk22. 

God bless us everyone.

ps. Treeeeeeehugnhunter, you have become one of my favorite people on the planet. We should become bff's. Then I can give you the password to my fantasy team and you can take whatever players you want. God bless your precious soul.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will squash that illegal shooting and trading activity so fast your head would swim!

Good story Brian! But don't get to close to tye, he is the enemy, playoff time!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I failed..........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Went out one day this late season. Got one 12 yard shot at a 26-28" 4 point.....

Swing and a miss! :shock: Arrow hit a dang tree limb. :x


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Went out one day this late season. Got one 12 yard shot at a 26-28" 4 point.....
> 
> Swing and a miss! :shock: Arrow hit a dang tree limb. :x


Since you have nothing to show, can I presume that you had a 10 yard shot at a 22"r?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Everyone hanging it up?
Nobody going after antlerless? :?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you kiddin.....it's not over til it's over.......the focus just changes!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I failed to connect to two really decent bucks this year......but I definately plan on tagging out on a doe. I'm feeling some venison jerky for christmas is in order. I also have a late season cow tag.......good times still ahead!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Everyone hanging it up?
> Nobody going after antlerless? :?


From the hunter numbers I saw Sunday, the end of the buck hunt didn't dampen anyone's enthusiasm at all. There are two antlerless rifle hunts in the same area, but archers far outnumbered the gun boys. The deer were really spooky, though.

Those archers could have been after elk, I suppose. I blew it on my elk chance. Had one cow standing 35 yards away and let her go in hopes of getting a shot at one of two small bulls that were bedded nearby. Didn't happen. That'll teach me. (Yeah, right. :roll: )

Archery elk hunter's rule #1, (note to self): Take the chance you're given and be grateful because chances don't come often.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

went out scouting last night and seen about 15 does and one elk. Im plan on going out on saterday if the weather is good enought.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> huntnbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made the same mistake earlier, only the one I was drawn on at 18 yards, was the bull I had followed in fresh snow, (weeks ago) and because it was in some thick stuff that I could not see it's head, I assumed it was one of the 13 antlerless elk that were with it. After I let down and it moved, it was the bull, and boy did I feel stupid. I guess I should have followed the rule of Wasatch elk, if it's brown, it's down.


----------

